# Opus X Silver Ring



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

A cool looking ring for the Opus X whores out there.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290206912459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is pimp'n ! :ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> That is pimp'n ! :ss


Especially if you wear it on the pinky with the long nail.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

This is other items for the Opus whores..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuente-Fuente-s...ryZ10294QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuente-Fuente-s...ryZ10294QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

$305.00 my-o-my I could get some fine opus-x cigars for that price!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd rather have some Opus slippers, those are NIIIIIIIIIIICE. :tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> $305.00 my-o-my I could get some fine opus-x cigars for that price!!


At least 10!!! but you still would not have that nice ring on your pinky!!

tt:cb


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice ring..a little pricey though.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I'd rather have some Opus slippers, those are NIIIIIIIIIIICE. :tu


They have them at Tampa Sweethearts. :tu

http://tampasweetheart.com/?page=sh...category_id=837eb30e87dc5642048b234d52f459e9&


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> They have them at Tampa Sweethearts. :tu
> 
> http://tampasweetheart.com/?page=sh...category_id=837eb30e87dc5642048b234d52f459e9&


I've seen the slippers, cufflinks before, but this is the first time I've seen the ring.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Slippers, you're kidding.

Glad to see my hard-earned cash is being well spent by the Fuente family!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont waste my money on their overpriced cigars or their overpiced junk.:BS


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

i cant imagine ever enjoying a cigar THAT much to where i would pay $300 for a branded ring.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

sean373 said:


> i cant imagine ever enjoying a cigar THAT much to where i would pay $300 for a branded ring.


It's like fashion... the more it cost... the better it must be?


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't like the ring so much as those cuff links. Just might have to buy those. :ss


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

hk3 said:


> It's like fashion... the more it cost... the better it must be?


some poor guy is going to try and impress his friends with it, but behind his back they will probably just laugh at him.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Just so I understand the concept, I pay $300 + for the opportunity to advertise for Fuente and the Opus X line? Doesn't that usually work the other way around, where I would get paid to advertise for a company?

:ss


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Harpo said:


> Slippers, you're kidding.
> 
> Glad to see my hard-earned cash is being well spent by the Fuente family!


I believe that proceeds from the slippers go to the Cigar Family Foundation. Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

LordOfWu said:


> Just so I understand the concept, I pay $300 + for the opportunity to advertise for Fuente and the Opus X line? Doesn't that usually work the other way around, where I would get paid to advertise for a company?
> 
> :ss


Yeah, plus it's made of silver, one of the cheapest jewelry materials available. Looks pimp though.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

If I really really loved Opus X smokes, I would consider it, but I have only ever had 1 opus.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Why buy that ring when you could use that money to buy a box of Padron Annis?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.cigarbandrings.com/silver.html


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I dont waste my money on their overpriced cigars or their overpiced junk.:BS


Cool more for me.....{WooHoo}


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

moki said:


> http://www.cigarbandrings.com/silver.html


I want the TE-AMO ring!!!!! That would be hilarious.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

sean373 said:


> i cant imagine ever enjoying a cigar THAT much to where i would pay $300 for a branded ring.


The cigars are great but the ring.........not so much.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Bobb said:


> I want the TE-AMO ring!!!!! That would be hilarious.


Your birthday is coming up Bobb...and if you really want it....I am still not going to buy it for you..


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Its an interesting design concept but the ring looks cheap and I probably wouldn't wear it, let alone spend that kind of cash for that quality.

I've seen the link Moki provided and I definitely dig those rings. Much better quality (14k/18k Gold & Platinum on some) and they're also just better looking.

I love the Upmann and the Hoyo rings :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> A cool looking ring for the Opus X whores out there.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290206912459&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019





ScottishSmoker said:


> Why buy that ring when you could use that money to buy a box of Padron Annis?


Final bid $405.00.:hn
How many Padron 3000 will $405.00 get ya.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I dont waste my money on their overpriced cigars or their overpiced junk.:BS


Here Here I totally concure!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

hk3 said:


> I dont waste my money on their overpriced cigars or their overpiced junk.:BS


Oh I see... you actually think that this is an authorized Fuente product. It isn't.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Now they have another one up but it's a "Cohiba" ring! What do you think this POS will go for?

http://cgi.ebay.com/COHIBA-CIGAR-BA...goryZ986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Screw the ring, how about some grillz


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

The ring looks pretty cheesy, and of poor quality, certainly not worth the money in my opinion. Just what I see...


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

19 bids and up to $405.00:BS What is wrong with people? Looks like something that would come in a Cracker Jacks box.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

hk3 said:


> I dont waste my money on their overpriced cigars or their overpiced junk.:BS


qft


----------

